# Urgent!! Uq- master of engineering science management(undeclared) admitted



## CAGDASCETIN (May 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Please help me! got admitted into UQ Master of Engineering Science Management (Undeclared) to commence on Feb 2016. Anyone knows the program? and recommend me to go for ?

Any help would be appreciated

Cheers,


----------

